# تحدى لكل من يتباهى بديدات



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2012)

*كثيرا ما وجدنا الاخوه المسلميين يتباهون ويتفاخرون بمناظرات ذلك المدعو ديدات من هنا كان يجب دحض هذه الفكره والافتخار الخيالى بكل ماهو وهم لذلك كل من لديه شبهه فرح بيها من شبهات ذاك المضل فليكتبها وعندما نوضح  جهل وكذب وتدليس ذاك الديدات يمكن الانتقال لأخرى*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 فبراير 2012)

*هديتي لكل مُحبي أحمد ديدات
*​*1- ديدات لا يستطيع الرد على مداخلة المناظر المسيحي بحجّة الوقت، والقس شروش يقول بتزويره للفيديوهات!!*

[YOUTUBE]EUH-s5V5QHc[/YOUTUBE]​

*2- أحمد ديدات يعترف برعبه من التبشير. لاحظوا جيدا الإحصائيات وإعترافه بإنتشار المسيحية، وأيضا ما يقوله في النهاية: "أنا أعطيكم الترياق حتى يُمكن أن تصبحوا مرتكبي فواحش، سكارى، ولكنكم لن تصبحوا مسيحيين!!!"*

[YOUTUBE]yzxvcnq2ii0[/YOUTUBE]​

*3- هل كان ديدات ضليعا في اللغة اليونانية؟ الدكتور جيمس وايت يشرح تدليس ديدات في تفسيره ليوحنا 1:1*

[YOUTUBE]smm9zD0ufs8[/YOUTUBE]​

*4- الأب بيتر مدروس: لن تهدم المسيحية في خمس دقائق (رد على ديدات)*

[YOUTUBE]z-pBSFsDse4[/YOUTUBE]​
*5- الأب بيتر مدروس: افتقد الله سارا (رد على ديدات)*

[YOUTUBE]vXHlM7XZoZI[/YOUTUBE]​

*6- سؤال جريء 9: مناظرات ديدات والقس أنيس شروش 1*

[YOUTUBE]i4ef1RPri9E[/YOUTUBE]​

*7- سؤال جريء 11: مناظرات ديدات والقس أنيس شروش 2
*
[YOUTUBE]WjgUQ2ntzUA[/YOUTUBE]​
*8- المسلمون أنفسهم ينتقدون ديدات! كتاب: "أحمد ديدات بين القاديانية والإسلام - يوسف العاصي الطويل"*

*9- ردود "جون يونان" على ديدات:
- رسالة المسيح قومية أم عالمية؟!
- هل قال الله عن المسيح أنت الله فليعبدوك؟
- ليلة القبض على عيسى
- بل المسيح هو الله
- عشرة آلاف آية ضائعة من القرآن !
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 فبراير 2012)

*ديدات مين دا اللي يدر اصلا يتحدي الكتاب المقدس او المسيحيين

الكتاب المقدس صخرة تتحطم عليها جميع الشبهات والكذابيين

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 فبراير 2012)

*أتمنى إضافة فيديوهات مصيره وسنواته الأخيرة .*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2012)

خاتم المرسلين الجديد أحمد ديدان،،، يا مسلمين هل تقبلون مهرطقاً أحمدياً؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 فبراير 2012)

*طالما ان العدد وصل لاكثر من 100 مشاهد دون من يجيب التحدى لنرى مدى اكاديمية بحوث هذا الديدات وهل لها قيمة تذكر فى سوق البحوث العلميه؟
هذا مثال واحكم بنفسك*


----------



## holiness (3 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع ... اتمنى من عشاق ديدات ان يتقدموا لنرى من هو صاحبهم وما مدى قوة حججه


----------



## The light of JC (3 فبراير 2012)

*شخصياً مع الاسف كنت اتباهى بجهالة هذا الاحمق .. *

*شكراً لك يا سيدي والهي وربحي و مسيحي ومخلص يسوع المسيح .. *


----------



## Abdel Messih (6 فبراير 2012)

كنت رأيت كتاب له بيحاول يثبت فيه ان المسيح ليس هو الله لما فتحته و بدأت اقرأه الكلام عادى جدا لأن الموضوع فقط يتكلم عن الناسوت فكيف لمثل هذا ان يستطيع ان يناقش اى مسيحى فى حين انه لا يعرف من هو المسيح فى المسيحية اصلا !! ربنا ينور و يكشف و يرجع كل من تاه عنه و مشكور اخى سمعان على الموضوع الذى يفتح عقول المسلميين و انا ارجو من كل مسلم ان يفكر جيدا لأن ابديته تهمنا


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (6 فبراير 2012)

*اذا كنت منصفا حقا لا تقتطف اجزاء من المناظرة لتوضح للمشاهدة ان الشيخ احمد ديدات امام انيس شرور هذا المهرج انزل المناظرة كاملة وسوف تسمع وتري انه كان يصحح لشروش الايات التي يبرهن بها وكذلك هروب انيس شروش من الاجابات بسؤال جانبي خارج الموضوح وكذلك مع استنالي شوبيرج وكذلك مع دوجلس   لا تكذب علي انسان مات ان ما تروجه قناة الحقيقة باطل وقد شاهدت مداخلة من مسيحية طلبت طلب من المزيع او مقدم البرنامج ان يزيع المناظرة كاملة ولكن هيهات هيهات 
ليتك تكون اكثر من هؤلاء صدقا وعدلا وتضع المناظارات كاملة ودع الحكم للجمهور او رواد المنتدي 
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (6 فبراير 2012)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> خاتم المرسلين الجديد أحمد ديدان،،، يا مسلمين هل تقبلون مهرطقاً أحمدياً؟؟



*لا تتقولي علي الرجل كلام لم يتلفظ به ولم يقوله  لم وان ولا يثبت عن احمد ديدات انه قال انه نبي الهرطقه التي تتحدثين عنها انه من نهج الكنائس *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 فبراير 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *اذا كنت منصفا حقا لا تقتطف اجزاء من المناظرة لتوضح للمشاهدة ان الشيخ احمد ديدات امام انيس شرور هذا المهرج انزل المناظرة كاملة وسوف تسمع وتري انه كان يصحح لشروش الايات التي يبرهن بها وكذلك هروب انيس شروش من الاجابات بسؤال جانبي خارج الموضوح وكذلك مع استنالي شوبيرج وكذلك مع دوجلس   لا تكذب علي انسان مات ان ما تروجه قناة الحقيقة باطل وقد شاهدت مداخلة من مسيحية طلبت طلب من المزيع او مقدم البرنامج ان يزيع المناظرة كاملة ولكن هيهات هيهات
> ليتك تكون اكثر من هؤلاء صدقا وعدلا وتضع المناظارات كاملة ودع الحكم للجمهور او رواد المنتدي
> *


*اخى العزيز محمد عبد الباقى
نحن فتحنا هذا الموضوع خصيصا لمن يفتخر بديدات مثلك دعنا نحول الافتخار الى نقاش جاد تأتى بما أعجبك من المناظرة وتحاججنا به فان لم تجد ردا شافيا يحق الافتخار لك ابدا بهذا الديدات اما ان فضحنا امامك تدليس وجهل هذا الديدات فلتعترف بالحق علنا.
منتظر مناقشه حواريه جاده.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 فبراير 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *اذا كنت منصفا حقا لا تقتطف اجزاء من المناظرة لتوضح للمشاهدة ان الشيخ احمد ديدات امام انيس شرور هذا المهرج انزل المناظرة كاملة وسوف تسمع وتري انه كان يصحح لشروش الايات التي يبرهن بها وكذلك هروب انيس شروش من الاجابات بسؤال جانبي خارج الموضوح وكذلك مع استنالي شوبيرج وكذلك مع دوجلس   لا تكذب علي انسان مات ان ما تروجه قناة الحقيقة باطل وقد شاهدت مداخلة من مسيحية طلبت طلب من المزيع او مقدم البرنامج ان يزيع المناظرة كاملة ولكن هيهات هيهات
> ليتك تكون اكثر من هؤلاء صدقا وعدلا وتضع المناظارات كاملة ودع الحكم للجمهور او رواد المنتدي
> *



*1- المشكلة يا محمد أن شركة ديدات نفسها تقتطع من المناظرات كما وضّح القس شرّوش، حيث أن ديدات حذف جزء من ردود القس في فيديوهاته للمناظرة كما وضع ما يسيء للرجل الذي ناظره! فلماذا تُدافع عن هذا المُزوّر؟(وهو كذلك بالدليل والبرهان وليس مُجرّد كلام). هل إسلامك هو إسلام تزوير وحذف ردود الآخرين؟ إذا كان أكبر شيوخكم مُزوّر فماذا نقول عن البقية؟!

2- المُهرّج هو ديدات الذي هدفه إضحاك الجمهور وليس معرفة الحق وإرشاد الناس إليه. والدليل موجود في حلقة الأخ رشيد الذي فضح تهريجه.

3- الغريب في الأمر أن المسلمين هم من يُخفون هذه المناظرة من بين مناظرات ديدات!! عندما بحثت عنها وجدتها كاملة من دون حذف المسلمين للمقاطع بعد جُهد جهيد ولم أجدها في أي موقع إسلامي!!

4- ديدات لم يناظر أي كاهن مسيحي معروف، بل حتّى القس شروش نفسه لم يكن من الدارسين المعروفين بل دخل الى إحدى مناظرات ديدات الدعائية وطلب المناظرة على العلن! كل مناظريه ليسوا ممن درسوا الإسلام ولا حتّى اللاهوت المسيحي في جامعة محترمة! شخص من الشارع عامل قسيس بيجيبوه وبيدّعوا الإنتصار عليه.

5- ما ردك على التالي:

-أ- إعتراف ديدات بقوة التبشير ورعبه منه.
-ب- جهل ديدات وتدليسه الواضح بخصوص معرفته للغة اليونانية.
-ج- محاولة أتباعه إغتيال القس الذي أتى الى أرضه ليناظره.

أنتم المسلمون كالغريق الذي يتمسّك بقشّة، ديداتكم نصّاب ومُدّلس بالدليل والبرهان ولكنكم ما زلتم تدافعون عنه.

كما قال لك الأخ سمعان: تفضّل بطرح ما تراه دليلا علينا من أقوال ديدات لنرد عليه.

هذا والله المُستعان.*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (6 فبراير 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *لا تتقولي علي الرجل كلام لم يتلفظ به ولم يقوله  لم وان ولا يثبت عن احمد ديدات انه قال انه نبي الهرطقه التي تتحدثين عنها انه من نهج الكنائس *




وهل تقبلون الفكر الأحمدي؟؟ الآن أصبحتم تدافعون عنهم مبروك !!

مهو لم أجد لفظ يصف الطائفة الأحمدية،، حسناً لن نقول هرطقة سنقول "بدعة".:fun_lol:


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (6 فبراير 2012)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> وهل تقبلون الفكر الأحمدي؟؟ الآن أصبحتم تدافعون عنهم مبروك !!
> 
> مهو لم أجد لفظ يصف الطائفة الأحمدية،، حسناً لن نقول هرطقة سنقول "بدعة".:fun_lol:



**لفظاً**


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي على هذه المشاركة واتذكر قول الرب يسوع المسيح تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب الرب يباركك


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (9 فبراير 2012)

*الاستاذ الفاضل لقد اتيت بالمفيد والفائدة العظمي  بان نتحاور في موضوع المناظرة دون تدخل احد وكل تساؤل كان يسئلة احمد ديدات الي انيس شروش الذي علي حد قولك غير ملم بالدراسة المسيحية فانت ملم ودارس لكتابك بناسوته ولا هوته  فانت تعلم ان الشيخ احمد ديدات ناظر انيس شروش في مناظرتين *
*واحدة هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله   هل عيسي اله فايهما نتحاور  وحدد لي ميعاد نتناقش فيه سويا وارجو عدم تدخل احد من الاعضاء يشاهدو الرد من سيادتك علي التساؤلات التي سوف تطرح دون اي تدخل من احد *
*  كما لي رجاء من الرواد علي المنتدي  دعك من الفاظ المهرج وغير ذلك علي الرجل ( احمد ديدات ) ولا تاخذك العزة بالاثم وتقول هذا حقيقي انه مهرج لم يعلمك دينك هذا انك كان احمد ديدات يبغضك فوجب عليك ان تحبه لا ان تسبه هذا ما تؤمن به وتعلمه للناس فلا تكون انت فاقد له وتعلمه غيرك*
*لم تجد احد من اعضاء المنتدي المسلمين تطاول بالقول علي احد كبر او صغر من علماء المسيحيين *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 فبراير 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *الاستاذ الفاضل لقد اتيت بالمفيد والفائدة العظمي  بان نتحاور في موضوع المناظرة دون تدخل احد وكل تساؤل كان يسئلة احمد ديدات الي انيس شروش الذي علي حد قولك غير ملم بالدراسة المسيحية فانت ملم ودارس لكتابك بناسوته ولا هوته  فانت تعلم ان الشيخ احمد ديدات ناظر انيس شروش في مناظرتين *
> *واحدة هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله   هل عيسي اله فايهما نتحاور  وحدد لي ميعاد نتناقش فيه سويا وارجو عدم تدخل احد من الاعضاء يشاهدو الرد من سيادتك علي التساؤلات التي سوف تطرح دون اي تدخل من احد *
> *  كما لي رجاء من الرواد علي المنتدي  دعك من الفاظ المهرج وغير ذلك علي الرجل ( احمد ديدات ) ولا تاخذك العزة بالاثم وتقول هذا حقيقي انه مهرج لم يعلمك دينك هذا انك كان احمد ديدات يبغضك فوجب عليك ان تحبه لا ان تسبه هذا ما تؤمن به وتعلمه للناس فلا تكون انت فاقد له وتعلمه غيرك*
> *لم تجد احد من اعضاء المنتدي المسلمين تطاول بالقول علي احد كبر او صغر من علماء المسيحيين *


*اتفضل باول مشاركه جاده لك فى الموضوع اما بالنسبة من يحاورك فالموضوع مفتوح لجميع المحاورين و سيكون حوارا منظما لاتخف.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع أصلا مفتوح يا محمد لإجابة إعتراضات ديدات فليس من حقك فرض الشروط بل جاوبنا على قد الموضوع. هات ما عندك على طول فلا حاجة لإنتفاخ الطاووس هذا.*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (14 فبراير 2012)

*في منظارة الشيخ احمد ديدات مع شروش هل المسيح اله  ؟*
*سئل الشيخ شروش اوجد لي ايه يقول فيها المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني ؟ لم يستطع ؟ هل تسطيع انت ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2012)

*قدامك يا استاذ محمد 27 سفر فى العهد الجديد
اختار اى سفر منهم لاجيبك عن سؤالك العبيط منه 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 فبراير 2012)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *في منظارة الشيخ احمد ديدات مع شروش هل المسيح اله  ؟*
> *سئل الشيخ شروش اوجد لي ايه يقول فيها المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني ؟ لم يستطع ؟ هل تسطيع انت ؟*


انا والاب واحد


----------



## adel61 (12 مارس 2012)

تحية وسلام للكل فى اسم  ربنا  يسوع المسيح 

احب ان اقول لكل من  يطالبنا  بنص  مكتوب  حسب  ما يطلبه هوة  ويريد ان  يراه   فى كتابنا المقدس حتى   يوهم  نفسه  انه  على حق  وان  عقيدتنا   نحن  على باطل  كى يريح نفسه   ولو مؤقتا 

ان  الانسان لا يحتاج  بالضرورة   ان يتلفظ بعبارات  رنانة  كى يثبت  حقيقة  شخصيته   بل  الافعال  قد تكون فى مواقف  معينة  أقوى بكثير   من مجرد  التصريح  بالاقوال  

فمثلا   عندما  تجد  شخصا   يقوم  باسعاف  مصاب  على  الطريق   فانت بالطبع تستنتج  انه    أما  طبيب  أو   على دراية   بالاسعافات الاولية  ويمكن ان يكون  تومرجيا    فى احد المسشفيات    

وعندما  تستمع   لانسانا  يتحدث  بلغة   علمية متخصصة  ويحاور   من امامه   فانت   تعرف  ان هذا  الشخص  متخصصا  فى   علم  معين  أو   قد يكون  عالما     دون ان   يقول  انا    عالم   أو دون ان يقول  انا   مثقف  

فلغة    الانسان  وكلامه    توضح   درجة تعليمه    

وعندما  ترى  رجلا مفتول  العضلات   فانت  تعرف  بدون  عبقرية   ان  هذا    رياضى  أو على الاقل  يمارس بعض   التمارين  التى   تبرز العضلات   وتجعلها  واضحة      دون  ان   يكون  هذا الشخص  ملزما   ان يصرح   لكل من حوله       انه  رياضى  

والعجيب  انه  ايضا  من  الممكن  ان  نجد  شخصا  مخبولا  عقليا   يدعى  انه   عبقريا   أو  انه  نبيا   فهل  نصدقه  ان قال  هذا التصريح  ؟     

ان الرب يسوع  لم يأتى على الارض  كى  يتعالى  ويمشى  متخايلا   بنفسه  ويقول  بافتخار   انا الله  فاعبدونى 

فالرب يسوع  جاء  متضعا    فقد ولد  فى بيت لحم       فى  مزود    فقير    وفى مكان  نائى    ومع هذا  فان ميلاده  العجيب  والفريد    جاء باعلان الهى     وبترنم الملائكة     

(   المجد لله في الاعالي و على الارض السلام و بالناس المسرة (لو  2 :  14) )  

جاء المسيح على الارض  متضعا  متواضعا    لكنه  استقبل  استقبال الملوك  الكبار   فقد  جاء لزيارته   المجوس من بلاد فارس  ليسجدوا  له  و ليقدموا له هداياهم      ذهبا  ولبانا ومرا   

جاء المسيح   متواضعا    كى يعلمنا  الاتضاع    وليس الكبرياء  والتكبر   والتعالى  على الآخرين  

جاء المسيح متواضعا   كى يغير  الطبيعة البشرية التى فسدت  ويعيد تجديدها ولكى يكسر   شوكة التعالى والكبرياء  والانانية التى  زرعها  الشيطان  فى طبيعتنا  التى فسدت  بعد   سقوط الانسان  الاول   فى جنة  عدن  

ولكى يرفعنا   باتضاعه  الى  مكانتنا الاولى   قبل  السقوط  

جاء يسوع  متضعا  لكنه    علم  الناس   وأرشد  النفوس الحائرة   الى الطريق  بما  لم يفعله  احد من الانبياء  والبشر  السابقين   له   وايضا اللاحقين  والى الان  

دعى المسيح  معلما   وهو لم يتعلم  من  احد    لانه هو    صاحب المعرفة وعنده  الحكمة   التى هى مدبرة كل الامور والاشياء  

انا الحكمة اسكن الذكاء و اجد معرفة التدابير (ام  8 :  12)

عنده الحكمة و القدرة له المشورة و الفطنة (اي  12 :  13)

ان الرب يسوع  قد  أخلى   عن   شخصه  المجد   عندما  اتخذ  جسد بشريتنا  

لكنه اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس (في  2 :  7)

وقد أشار الرب يسوع عن هذا   المجد  الذى  له   قبل  انشاء العالم   عندما كان يخاطب   الآب  

و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم (يو  17 :  5)

وقد تنبأ عنه  اشعياء   فى نبوة واضحة  جدا  انه جاء  متضعا  ومهانا ومضروبا   من اجل  خطايانا  

ففى  اشعياء  اصحاح  53

(    2- نبت قدامه كفرخ و كعرق من ارض يابسة لا صورة له و لا جمال فننظر اليه و لا منظر فنشتهيه.
 3- محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به.
 4- لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا.
 5- و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا. )  

ان السيد المسيح  لم يأتى على  الارض  كى يصيح  فى  وجوه الناس  انا الله   فاعبدونى  

لانه لو قالها   بدون ان يفعل  معجزات  قوية   وبدون  ان يقدم  للناس تعاليم   صالحة  تغير  من حياتهم   لاستهزأ  به   الناس  وسخروا منه   وانصرفوا عنه  ولما أستمع اليه احد   

اما  هو فقد  جاء بتعاليم   ووصايا    ابهرت الناس   وجعلتهم  يقرون  بانفسهم  

لانه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان و ليس كالكتبة (مت  7 :  29)

فبهتوا من تعليمه لانه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان و ليس كالكتبة (مر  1 :  22)


فلما اكمل يسوع هذه الاقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه (مت  7 :  28)

فتحيروا كلهم حتى سال بعضهم بعضا قائلين ما هذا ما هو هذا التعليم الجديد لانه بسلطان يامر حتى الارواح النجسة فتطيعه (مر  1 :  27)


فلما سمع الجموع بهتوا من تعليمه (مت  22 :  33)


حتى ان  تعاليمه جعلت  الفريسيين  يخافون  منه  ويخشونه  

و سمع الكتبة و رؤساء الكهنة فطلبوا كيف يهلكونه لانهم خافوه اذ بهت الجمع كله من تعليمه (مر  11 :  18)

وتعاليمه  كانت بسلطان  عجيب  

فبهتوا من تعليمه لان كلامه كان بسلطان (لو  4 :  32)

بل ان تعاليمه   المؤثرة والقوية    جعلت  انشقاقا  يحدث   فى الشعب   وعند  الكتبة والفريسيين  ايضا  

ففى بشارة  يوحنا   اصحاح  7  


40- فكثيرون من الجمع لما سمعوا هذا الكلام قالوا هذا بالحقيقة هو النبي.
 41- اخرون قالوا هذا هو المسيح و اخرون قالوا العل المسيح من الجليل ياتي.
 42- الم يقل الكتاب انه من نسل داود و من بيت لحم القرية التي كان داود فيها ياتي المسيح.
 43- فحدث انشقاق في الجمع لسببه.
 44- و كان قوم منهم يريدون ان يمسكوه و لكن لم يلق احد عليه الايادي.
 45- فجاء الخدام الى رؤساء الكهنة و الفريسيين فقال هؤلاء لهم لماذا لم تاتوا به.
 46- اجاب الخدام لم يتكلم قط انسان هكذا مثل هذا الانسان.
 47- فاجابهم الفريسيون العلكم انتم ايضا قد ضللتم.
 48- العل احدا من الرؤساء او من الفريسيين امن به.

مع ملاحظة  العبارة التى قالها    الخدام   الذين ارسلهم   الفريسيين  
(  اجاب الخدام لم يتكلم قط انسان هكذا مثل هذا الانسان. )    فياترى  من  اين  لهؤلاء ان يعرفوا    عن   قوة  تعاليمه   بالمقارنة  مع  تعاليم  الآخرين     ان  لم تكن  تعاليمه  لها  من  القوة  والتأثير داخل النفس  ومهابة   تجعل الانسان  فى  صراع  بين    ماهو عليه من حالة  متدنية   وبين  السلام  والامان التى   ترنو اليها  كل نفس  بشرية   

العجيب   فى امر الذين يشككون فى  اللوهية المسيح   انهم  يتغافلون  قدرته  وقوة  كلمته  التى كان يدعو  بها   تلاميذه الذين  اختارهم  بنفسه  وبطريقة  محددة    فعدنما يدعو  احدهم  كان  يذهب وراءه  ويتبعه   دون ان   يعترض   فالبحقيقة  كان  يدعوهم  بسلطان  لاهوته     فها هو يقول   للمخلوق    اتعبنى     فيتبعه   فى الحال

و فيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك راى انسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية اسمه متى فقال له اتبعني فقام و تبعه (مت  9 :  9)

و فيما هو مجتاز راى لاوي بن حلفى جالسا عند مكان الجباية فقال له اتبعني فقام و تبعه (مر  2 :  14)



بل انه  لم نقرأ  أو نسمع   عن اى من الانبياء   كانت تتبعه  جموع  غفيرة من البشر   كى  تسمع  تعاليمه  ولكى  تنهل  من   فيض  معرفته   ولكى   تحصل على  بركة الشفاء  للنفس والروحخ  والجسد ايضا  

فلما سمع يسوع انصرف من هناك في سفينة الى موضع خلاء منفردا فسمع الجموع و تبعوه مشاة من المدن (مت  14 :  13)
و فيما هو متكئ في بيته كان كثيرون من العشارين و الخطاة يتكئون مع يسوع و تلاميذه لانهم كانوا كثيرين و تبعوه (مر  2 :  15)

فالجموع اذ علموا تبعوه فقبلهم و كلمهم عن ملكوت الله و المحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم (لو  9 :  11)

و لما راى الجموع صعد الى الجبل فلما جلس تقدم اليه تلاميذه (مت  5 :  1)

بل ان  الجموع  عندما  بهتت من  تعاليمه  ومن معجزاته التى كان يصنعها  امامهم   قالوا  

فبهت كل الجموع و قالوا العل هذا هو ابن داود (مت  12 :  23)     ومن المعروف  ان   داود  قد  تنبأ  عن المسيح  بقوله  

فى المزمور  2    لداود  

 6- اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي.
 7- اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك.
 8- اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك.
 9- تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد مثل اناء خزاف تكسرهم.
 10- فالان يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا تادبوا يا قضاة الارض.
 11- اعبدوا الرب بخوف و اهتفوا برعدة.
 12- قبلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لانه عن قليل يتقد غضبه طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه

والاعجب  من هذا  ان قول المسيح  الواضح  للكتبة والفريسيين  


قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن (يو  8 :  58)


56- ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح.
 57- فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم.
 58- قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.
 59- فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اما يسوع فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم و مضى هكذا

جعلتهم  يحاولون رجمه    ياترى   لماذا ؟؟

لان  عبارة   ( كائن  )   تعنى        (  يهوة   )  بالعبرية  وقد  فهمها  جيدا اليهود   حسب  لغتهم  


فهل تصدق ان فرعون فعلا هو الله لمجرد انه قالها وان القرآن ذكرها ؟؟؟
(وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ
فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحاً لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) (القصص:38)
وينسب ايضا الى فرعون في سورة النازعات :
(فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمُ الْأَعْلَى) (النازعـات:24)
هل هذا التصريح القرآني كاف لك بان تعترف بألوهية فرعون ؟؟؟
*****
النقطة الثانية :
اذا جاء اليك واحد وقال : ” انا هو الرحمن الرحيم السميع العليم الخالق غافر الذنب “
واضح مما سبق انه لم ينطق لفظ ( الله ) صراحة ، ولكن ماذا سوف تقول عنه ؟؟؟
ألن تقول عنه انه يدعي لنفسه ” الأولوهية ” ؟؟؟
*******
النقطة الثالثة :
ايهما اقوى واصدق اثباتا ، ان يقول انه هو الله ، ام ان يفعل افعال الله ـ هذا ليس نفيا انه قال ولكن تساؤل يجب ان تجيب عنه لاكمال الحوار !!!!
هل تصدق النجار الذي يأتي لعمل شغل في ديكورات المنزل الخشبية ، فقط عندما يقول ” أنا نجار ” ، وماذا اذا استمر اليوم كله يقسم ويحلف لك انه ” نجار ” بدون ان يمسك قطعة خشب واحدة لكي يبدأ في اثبات بالفعل أنه ” نجار ” وليس مدعي ؟؟؟








   فهل   هناك  دليل  اقوى  من  سلطان الكلمة  الالهية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kosta2 (21 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ديدات مين دا اللي يدر اصلا يتحدي الكتاب المقدس او المسيحيين*​
> 
> *الكتاب المقدس صخرة تتحطم عليها جميع الشبهات والكذابيين*​


 الكتاب المقدس الذي تتحدث عنة لو كنت تقصد الانجيل فيوجد اكثر من 10 اناجيل مختلفين فهل كلهم مقدسين


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 مارس 2012)

kosta2 قال:


> الكتاب المقدس الذي تتحدث عنة لو كنت تقصد الانجيل فيوجد اكثر من 10 اناجيل مختلفين فهل كلهم مقدسين



*النسخ فقط هى المختلفة لكن طالما النسخ مختلفة و المعبود واحد فما الاشكال !*
*ليس الكتاب المقدس الى وسيلة نتعرف بها على الله ! الهدف هو الله و ليس الكتاب المقدس !*
*كأنك عايز تروح الاسكندرية مثلا ممكن تروح بعربية او اتوبيس او غيره فالهدف انك توصل لكن المشكلة انك بتعمل من الوسيلة هدف و ده غلط*
*أيوة طبعا كلهم مقدسين لأن كلهم موحى يهم من الله ووضحت ليك ان ختلاف النسخ لا اشكال فيه بالعكس ده بيساعد ان لو فى حاجة انت مش فاهمها من نسخة ما تقدر تفتح نسخة اخرى توضح ليك السؤال الصح هو الموجه اليك ما الاشكال فى اختلاف النسخ ؟*
​


----------



## kosta2 (21 مارس 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> *النسخ فقط هى المختلفة لكن طالما النسخ مختلفة و المعبود واحد فما الاشكال !*
> 
> *ليس الكتاب المقدس الى وسيلة نتعرف بها على الله ! الهدف هو الله و ليس الكتاب المقدس !*
> *كأنك عايز تروح الاسكندرية مثلا ممكن تروح بعربية او اتوبيس او غيره فالهدف انك توصل لكن المشكلة انك بتعمل من الوسيلة هدف و ده غلط*
> *أيوة طبعا كلهم مقدسين لأن كلهم موحى يهم من الله ووضحت ليك ان ختلاف النسخ لا اشكال فيه بالعكس ده بيساعد ان لو فى حاجة انت مش فاهمها من نسخة ما تقدر تفتح نسخة اخرى توضح ليك السؤال الصح هو الموجه اليك ما الاشكال فى اختلاف النسخ ؟*​


 في اي كتاب لو اختلفت النسخ معناها ان الاصل قد ضاع او لأن النسخ تحريف للاصل


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 مارس 2012)

kosta2 قال:


> في اي كتاب لو اختلفت النسخ معناها ان الاصل قد ضاع او لأن النسخ تحريف للاصل


*حبيبى اختلاف النسخ ده شئ طبيعى الكتاب المقدس اصلا مترجم و الترجمة لها انواع :*

*تراجم لفظيه :*

*هي التي يقوم فيها مترجم بترجمة اللفظ بمنتهي الدقه دون مراعاة سياق الكلام فينتج عنها ترجمه غير واضحة المعني لاختلاف التعابير بين اللغات المختلفة وهي ترجمه تستغرق وقت اقل *

*ترجمة تفسيرية : *

*هي ترجمه يقوم فيها المترجم بترجمة المعني وتوضيحه دون مراعاة اللفظ وهذا ينتج عنه ترجمه واضحه مفهومه ولكن غير دقيقه في الفاظها فقد يحتاج المترجم لاضافة كلمه او اكثر لتوضيح المعني وهذا لان كلمة واحده في لغه لايوجد كلمة اخري تساويها في لغة ثانية فيحتاج ان يشرحها بجمله اضافية وهي تستغرق وقت ايضا قليل *

*ترجمه ديناميكيه :*

*وهي ترجمه يقوم فيها المترجم بترجمة المعني مع الالتزام باللفظ علي قدر الامكان وهذا ينتج عنه ترجمه واضحه المعني ومفهومه وايضا الفاظها دقيقه متناسبه ومتقاربه جدا الي الالفاظ اللصليه وهي ترجمه تحتاج مجهود شاق وتستغرق وقت طويل جدا*

*فشئ طبيعى جدا فى اختلاف النسخ و لا يدل هذا على التحريف و انما على عدم معرفتك فى انواع الترجمات !!

النقطة التانية انك عشان تحكم بالتحريف لازم يبقى معاك الأصل و تقارن و الأصل مش موجود لكن هناك مخطوطات و معنى ضياع الأصل لا يعنى التحريف و انما نتيجة طبيعية لمرور الزمن فعايز تقول انه محرف حاول تثبت كدا من المخطوطات الموجودة او حاول تستخرج تناقض او اخطاء فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى حاول تنتقده ( و مش هتعرف بس انا بقلك عشان تبحث بنفسك بدل مواضيع القص و اللصق )*
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 مارس 2012)

> الكتاب المقدس الذي تتحدث عنة لو كنت تقصد الانجيل فيوجد اكثر من 10 اناجيل مختلفين فهل كلهم مقدسين


اذكر لى اسماء ال10 اناجيل مع توضيح الاختلاف بين كل منهما


> ي اي كتاب لو اختلفت النسخ معناها ان الاصل قد ضاع او لأن النسخ تحريف للاصل


وماذا عن القران متضارب النسخ؟
وماذا عن موارخون ارخو حادثة كل منهم باسلوبة يوثقون الحادثة؟


----------



## kosta2 (22 مارس 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> *حبيبى اختلاف النسخ ده شئ طبيعى الكتاب المقدس اصلا مترجم و الترجمة لها انواع :*​
> 
> *تراجم لفظيه :*​
> *هي التي يقوم فيها مترجم بترجمة اللفظ بمنتهي الدقه دون مراعاة سياق الكلام فينتج عنها ترجمه غير واضحة المعني لاختلاف التعابير بين اللغات المختلفة وهي ترجمه تستغرق وقت اقل *​
> ...


 لعلم اللة سبحانة بهذا كلة ارسل رسول جديد برسالة جديدة بلغة لاتحتمل اكثر من معني وحفظ كتابة حتي لايقع بة ماقلت ...وذكر الانجيل الاصلي ذلك وتمت ترجمتة خطاء عند ترجمة كلمة احمد الي كلمة المعزي التي ليس لها معني في السياق وارجع الي نسخ  الاناجيل تجد ذلك ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

*



بلغة لاتحتمل اكثر من معني

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عزيزي، رجاء أن تكون من الباحثين عن الحق، وعندما تجده فلا تنكره فالحق أحق أن يتبع، أدخل هنا :هل يوجد في القرآن آية واحدة لم يختلف العلماء في تفسيرها ؟


*


> *وحفظ كتابة حتي لايقع بة ماقلت*


*
أدخل هنا: القول اليقين فى تحريف قرآن المسلمين

*


> *وذكر الانجيل الاصلي*


*
هل يمكنك أن تضع لي الرابط الموجود به هذا الإنجيل المزعوم؟

*


> *وتمت ترجمتة خطاء عند ترجمة كلمة احمد الي كلمة المعزي*


*
هل أنت على إستعداد لقبول الحق في المراجع اللغوية؟


*


----------



## kosta2 (22 مارس 2012)

kosta2 قال:


> لعلم اللة سبحانة بهذا كلة ارسل رسول جديد برسالة جديدة بلغة لاتحتمل اكثر من معني وحفظ كتابة حتي لايقع بة ماقلت ...وذكر الانجيل الاصلي ذلك وتمت ترجمتة خطاء عند ترجمة كلمة احمد الي كلمة المعزي التي ليس لها معني في السياق وارجع الي نسخ الاناجيل تجد ذلك ...


 انا اتكلم ان الرسالة الجديدة وهي القران الكريم كتاب واحد فقط وموجود وان اختلف المفسرون فهم بشر وكل زمن يتطور فهم الانسان وعلي قدر فهمة وتطور الزمن يفسر ولكني اجد ان الاصل كتاب واحد وليس عدة نسخ ضاع معناها مع كثرة الترجمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

*



ولكني اجد ان الاصل كتاب واحد وليس عدة نسخ ضاع معناها مع كثرة الترجمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا عزيزي، ما الدليل العملي لنسب أي نص في القرآن للقرن الأول؟
وما علاقة الترجمة بالموضوع؟ هل أعطيك تراجم للقرآن بها مغالطات واضحة؟

وأين هو أصل القرآن؟
*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (8 أبريل 2012)

*رغم إني لا أكره أحمد ديدات كباقي أعدائنا وأعداء المسيح
 لكن أنا أحب أشارككم بصورة لاقيتها على الفيس بوك وأعجبتني جدا *


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن (25 مايو 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> *رغم إني لا أكره أحمد ديدات كباقي أعدائنا وأعداء المسيح
> لكن أنا أحب أشارككم بصورة لاقيتها على الفيس بوك وأعجبتني جدا *




إن كان شكل الصورة الملتقطة للشيخ ديدات وشلله يعني لك أنه ليس على الطريق الصحيح 
فانظر إلى شكل موت عيسى عليه السلام بالصلب والعذاب والوصف باللعنة المتعارف عليه في ذلك الزمان من صالبيه 
وحاشا لله أن يكون قد صلب.


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 مايو 2012)

أبو عبد الرحمن قال:


> إن كان شكل الصورة الملتقطة للشيخ ديدات وشلله يعني لك أنه ليس على الطريق الصحيح
> فانظر إلى شكل موت عيسى عليه السلام بالصلب والعذاب والوصف باللعنة المتعارف عليه في ذلك الزمان من صالبيه
> وحاشا لله أن يكون قد صلب.


موت المسيح كان أقوى من أى شئ لأنه بالموت داس الموت هل رأيت شخص حينما يموت تتزلزل الأرض و تتفتح القبور و يقوم الموتى و تكون ظلمة على كل الأرض و ينشق حجاب الهيكل عزيزى المسيح لم يمت بسبب ضعف بل انه سمح لكارهييه ان يصلبوه و فى اليوم الثالث قام من الأموات كونك تجهل قوة الصليب فهذه مشكلتك يا عزيزى


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن (25 مايو 2012)

أما عن إلهنا الذي تسب عليه .. فهل علمت لنا إلها غير الله ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل تصبح ملحدا إن أصاب زكريا بطرس أو غيره شللا ..؟؟!!
وهل يقاس صدق الإنسان وكذبه من قوته وصحته ومرضه أو شلله..؟؟!!

إن كنت تصدق بمثل هذه القياسات
فهل تؤمن بسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ...؟؟ فأنت تعلم أنه لم يصب بالشلل

ما لكم كيف تحكمون ؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2012)

*مرحبا بك أبو عبد الرحمن هذا الموضوع خصيصا إذا كان لديك أى نقطة ترى ان هذ الديدات كان حجة بها علين فهل لديك؟
أخى نارواس أرجو المواصله فى صلب الموضوع وليس فى هوامشه. وشكرا لك مجددا أخى نارواس.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2012)

أبو عبد الرحمن قال:


> أما عن إلهنا الذي تسب عليه .. فهل علمت لنا إلها غير الله ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وهل تصبح ملحدا إن أصاب زكريا بطرس أو غيره شللا ..؟؟!!
> وهل يقاس صدق الإنسان وكذبه من قوته وصحته ومرضه أو شلله..؟؟!!


*معك حق أخى.*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (25 مايو 2012)

*أسف ماقصدي أخرج من الموضوع أبداً
قصدي شوفو الفرق بينه وبين أبونا زكريا بطرس*


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن (25 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *معك حق أخى.*



شكرا لك أخي سمعان 
وشكرا على ترحيبك ..سعيد بك

بالنسبة للشيخ أحمد ديدات رحمه الله 

إعرضوا المناظرات كاملة دون اقتصاصات دفاعية لاهوتية ثم اعرضوا ملاحظاتكم
هذا لتجعلونا نقر أنكم منصفين .. أليس هذا أفضل؟؟
لا نقاش دون العرض الكامل للمناظرة
تحياتي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2012)

أبو عبد الرحمن قال:


> شكرا لك أخي سمعان
> وشكرا على ترحيبك ..سعيد بك
> 
> بالنسبة للشيخ أحمد ديدات رحمه الله
> ...


*لاشكر على واجب أخ أبو عبد الرحمن
أى مناظرة مهما كانت طويله يمكن تفريغها كتابيا وتقديمها لنا كحجة إذا رأيت ذلك لنرد عليها بكل سعة صدر ووعد كامل بعدم اقتطاع اى جزء مهما كان من التفريغ الكتابى للمناظره فهذا ليس من شيمنا.
*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (25 مايو 2012)

أبو عبد الرحمن قال:


> أما عن إلهنا الذي تسب عليه .. فهل علمت لنا إلها غير الله ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أقرا كلامي جيدا قبل ماتتكلم 



> *رغم إني لا أكره أحمد ديدات كباقي أعدائنا وأعداء المسيح
> لكن أنا أحب أشارككم بصورة لاقيتها على الفيس بوك وأعجبتني جدا *


----------



## Abdel Messih (26 مايو 2012)

أبو عبد الرحمن قال:


> شكرا لك أخي سمعان
> وشكرا على ترحيبك ..سعيد بك
> 
> بالنسبة للشيخ أحمد ديدات رحمه الله
> ...



عزيزى يمكنك انت ان تضع ما تشاء من كلام شيخك و نحن معك للرد ​


----------



## عمر أشرف (16 يونيو 2012)

*1. لغة مخاطبة سيئة.
2. مشاركة ليست حوارية ولا دليل فيها.
*


----------



## amgd beshara (30 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة اي مسلم سني يامن بكلام احمد ديدات و بية كشيخ يبقي ميفهمش حاجة
لان احمد ديدات مكنش من السنة دة كان من الاحمدية القديانية
و هم يؤمنون برسول اخر بعد رسول الاسلام و يكفرون باقي الطوائف من شيعة و سنة و غيرهم
بس المشكلة ان اي حد بيعادي المسيحية انا انشر كتبة و كلامة قبل ما اعرف هو مين

ربنا يفتح العيون و ينور القلوب


----------



## أمواج (3 يوليو 2012)

صراحة لا ارى اي فضيحة كما تتدعي او عجز منه


----------



## أمواج (3 يوليو 2012)

أمواج قال:


> صراحة لا ارى اي فضيحة كما تتدعي او عجز منه


وياريت تكمل باقي المقطع للرد على شروش ولا تكتفي بأنه قال الوقت غير كافي
هو صحيح قال الوقت غير كافي
لكنه رد بقدر استطاعته على كلام شروش
لكن انت لم تذكر ذلك وكالعادة بترت المقطع


----------



## SaeedMSD (17 أغسطس 2012)

أنا محتاج لمناظرة أحمد ديدات وأنيس شروح


هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله

وبدي المناظرة كاملة لأني مش ملاقيها 
​


----------



## السماء والطارق (31 أغسطس 2012)

ان احمد ديدات رحمه الله كان الصخرة الصوانية التي تتحطم عليها كل معتقدات النصارى واستسلامهم لردوده ولا تقولوا غير ذلك اذهبوا وشاهدوا كل المناظرة ولا تنتقوا منها الذي يعجبكم فقط فكم من قس ونصراني اعلنوا استسلامهم واسلامهم له


----------



## Abdel Messih (31 أغسطس 2012)

> ان احمد ديدات رحمه الله كان الصخرة الصوانية التي تتحطم عليها كل معتقدات النصارى


أيام أحمد ديدات مكنش فيه نصارى , بلاش فتحة الصدر دى بقى و خلينا نتناقش بالأدلة و البراهين



> واستسلامهم لردوده


روده التى هى افتراءات و أكاذيب على المسيحية و المسيح ؟
هات اى شبهة من شيخك و ضعها امامنا , و سيتم سحقها بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح , و انا فى الأنتظار



> ولا تقولوا غير ذلك


لأ نقول , فشيخك يجهل المسيحية تمام الجهل , و مازلت فى انتظار شبهات شيخك



> اذهبوا وشاهدوا كل المناظرة ولا تنتقوا منها الذي يعجبكم فقط


هات لنا ما يفحمنا من هذه المناظرة و اكتبه أمامنا بالأدلة و البراهين و نحن نسحقه بنعمة المسيح



> فكم من قس ونصراني اعلنوا استسلامهم واسلامهم له


مقلتلك مفيش نصارى و بلاش فتحة الصدر دى بقى و خليك عملى , هات اى شبهة من شيخك و سيتم سحقها


----------



## amgd beshara (1 سبتمبر 2012)

> والله...  النصارى موجودين من ايام النبي محمد (ص) نصارى ولا مسيحيين ولا صليبييين كلوا واحد


مفيش حاجة اسمها نصاري 
دي كانت هرطقة ايام الجاهلية و انتهت 
كفاية جهل


> اذهب الى اليوتيوب وشاهد لا يوجد مناظرة لم يسحقكم فيها هذا الشيخ الجليل


كل المناظرات تم اللعب فيها و النسخ و اللصق و لا تعد دليل بعد ما تم من العبث في محتواها


> ان هذا الشيخ يعرف المسيحية اكثر منك


لا يا عزيزي انه جاهل بحق


> لا تستطيع لانه سحقكم في كل المناظرات والشبهات واذا اردت ان تستعين فلا تستعين بعبد وتقول المسيح بل قل بنعمة الله


المسيح هو الله و كونك لا تفهم فهذة مشكلتك لا تقحم فكرك علينا


> ما هو تعريفك للنصارى فالنصارى والمسيحييين والصلبييين عندنا واحد


*مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 سبتمبر 2012)

الشيخ احمد ديدات والنقد النصى


----------



## أمواج (10 سبتمبر 2012)

أبو عبد الرحمن قال:


> إن كان شكل الصورة الملتقطة للشيخ ديدات وشلله يعني لك أنه ليس على الطريق الصحيح
> فانظر إلى شكل موت عيسى عليه السلام بالصلب والعذاب والوصف باللعنة المتعارف عليه في ذلك الزمان من صالبيه
> وحاشا لله أن يكون قد صلب.


 
رد بالصميم


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 سبتمبر 2012)

> رد بالصميم


عيسى عليه السلام (جدلا) مات مقتولاً، لكن ديدات لم يقتله أحد  وبالتالي فالمنطق مغلوط لان هذا مات مقتولا وذاك لم يمت مقتولاً ..


----------



## The Antiochian (23 سبتمبر 2012)

أمواج قال:


> رد بالصميم



يسوع اختار لنفسه الصلب وكان دائم الحديث عنه ، أما ديدات صاحب الدعوات لله أن يخرس من لا يقول الحق


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*من قال ان المسيح اختار لنفسه ان يموت مصلوبا او ان يصلب *
*يعني ان المسيح ( الله ) نزل الي الارض واختار لنفسه ان يموت مصلوبا  لكي يكتمل المكتوب في الكتاب علي لسان الانبياء   نعم الاله هو *


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 أكتوبر 2012)

> *من قال ان المسيح اختار لنفسه ان يموت مصلوبا او ان يصلب *


الكتاب المقدس :
Joh 10:17  لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضا. 
Joh 10:18  ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضا. هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي». 

و أيضاً :
Joh 2:19  أجاب يسوع: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه». 
Joh 2:20  فقال اليهود: «في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه؟» 
Joh 2:21  وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده. 

و أيضاً :
Tit 2:14  الذي بذل نفسه لأجلنا، لكي يفدينا من كل إثم، ويطهر لنفسه شعبا خاصا غيورا في أعمال حسنة.


----------

